# Exhaust



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

At the risk of sounding stupid ... what is the easiest manner to make the car use all of the exhaust outlets at the back?
Tired of having to clean the inner ones and never being able to get them as clean as the outer ones.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I hear ya. Eternal vigilance required on the inner tips to keep them looking like outer. Presumably the outer only get comparable flow under high performance load. Or rather the inner slower moving exhaust flow contributes to deposits as the outer do the heavy lifting? 

edit: I just remembered that we have OEM integral exhaust valves so definitely differing inboard/outboard flow volumes and durations dependent on type of use.

I may be looking at an aftermarket stainless steel/mandrel-bent catback at some point. And although I like the distinctive quad tips perhaps larger duals is the way to go.



Woj said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid ... what is the easiest manner to make the car use all of the exhaust outlets at the back?
> Tired of having to clean the inner ones and never being able to get them as clean as the outer ones.


----------

